
I'm gonna pull a Zuck on Harvard Connection. Am I a dick? - somedude999
OK, so... 1st, this is a throwaway account. 2nd, this is the story.<p>For the past two and a half years I&#x27;ve been working on a project in a full stack capacity. Asides from implementing my principal&#x27;s every wish and request, about 60% of the code and functionality of the platform derives from my input and engagement. It is fair to say that my engagement has boosted the platform&#x27;s value tenfold. I am being super conservative about them estimates.<p>Our closest competitor in this segment is valued in the tres comas range, and we do shit like, way, way, WAY better than them. And we&#x27;re a three (well, more like 2 and a half) man detail.<p>Here&#x27;s the rub. Instead of chasing enterprises that would value our platform, my principal is focused on pursuing only local businesses that have zero potential of generating ME any revenue (I was strictly hired for coding, zero equity, because of previous shitty deals I was involved with, that&#x27;s what I went with) and double zero potential of generating any repeat business (he handles all comms and sales and doesn&#x27;t give a <i></i><i></i> as long it generates monthly revenue).<p>So, here is my long winded question to y&#x27;all.<p>If I would decide to write Shitty Project 2.0, without copying any code, without using any of the infrastructure at my disposal, if I would do it in my own time and dime and launch, would I be a dick to my principal?<p>I am NOT asking if this is legal, I am only inquiring if I would be a dick if I reboot this thing as a project of my own.<p>Muchas gracias for all your valued input.
======
greenyoda
You _should_ be asking whether this is legal (but you shouldn't be asking HN,
you should be asking a lawyer). For example, even if you didn't copy any code,
you might end up using trade secrets or confidential information (like a
client list) that belongs to the current business, or you might have signed a
non-compete agreement that's enforceable in your state. It's possible you'll
be sued, and certain actions you take or don't take may affect the outcome.

As for whether you're being a dick, I don't know. I'd guess the guy who runs
the business might think so, and harbor a grudge against you. On the other
hand, lots of businesses are started by people working for other business, and
they end up competing with those businesses (e.g., a chef who leaves a
restaurant to start their own business is probably going to start a competing
restaurant near by).

------
webmaven
Setting aside the legality as you've suggested, I am left with the following
question:

Will Shitty Project 2.0 compete with Shitty Project 1.0 for _any_ of the same
customers? If not, I think you're definitely good to go.

Aside: I am unclear on how the principal pursuing enterprise accounts would
generate revenue for you. Can you elaborate?

------
davelnewton
It's a little dickish.

That said, I don't think it's _unethical_. Ex-employees writing 2.0 happens
all the time. It usually doesn't _work_ , but it _can_.

You _may_ , however, run into issues regarding IP even if you do a re-write.
IP can cover more than just code.

